# Suche dringend Java Programm mit MySQL Datenbankanbindung



## grana (2. Jun 2006)

Hallo
*ich suche dringend ein Java-Programm mit ein paar Klassen, GUI^s, USE-Cases und einer MySQL-Datenbankanbindung.*
Das Programm sollte irgendetwas verwalten können ( egal was), typisches Kunden-Auftragsverwalten oder Autoverwalten/Zimmerverwalten..etc..
Sollte jemand so etwas in der Richtung haben, bitte melden.

Nähere Info^s sind kein Problem
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Gruss
Grana


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jun 2006)

Hört sich ja schwer nach ner Hausaufgabe an  :lol:


----------



## The_S (2. Jun 2006)

Und zusätzlich isses noch n doppelpost  :noe:


----------



## norman (2. Jun 2006)

siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=32564


----------



## Overflow (2. Jun 2006)

Hätte evtl. etwas für dich, hast aber keine Mailadresse hinterlegt...


----------



## RawBit (3. Jun 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hört sich ja schwer nach ner Hausaufgabe an  :lol:



100%ig, schon allein wenn man das ließt: 





> Das Programm sollte irgendetwas verwalten können ( egal was), typisches Kunden-Auftragsverwalten



najo aber ich such auch öfters classes mit mysql-anbindung die halt irgendwas können


----------



## grana (5. Jun 2006)

Overflow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätte evtl. etwas für dich, hast aber keine Mailadresse hinterlegt...



mail bitte an: grana3@gmx.de

danke für eure hilfe
eure
grana


----------



## grana (5. Jun 2006)

um missverständisse auszuschalten ich benötige das tool für meine masterarbeit, und hab momentan keine zeit dafür es selber zu schreiben..*g* da in einer woche abgabe ist...
wäre also sehr dankbar über infos...
danke gruss
grana


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Jun 2006)

und hör um Himmels Willen auf, so zu schreien!

[schild=2 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ich krieg' sonst jetzt schon die Kopfschmerzen, obwhol ich mir erst heute Abend einen reinknalle![/schild]


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jun 2006)

O, sicher 

1. für ne masterarbeit (magister?) würde ich dir sowieso net helfen..

MACH DAS GEFÄLLIGST SELBST!


2. Hast du das sicher schon länger als 1 Woche auf.. => selber schuld, ihr Studenten werdet das nie kapieren, das man net immer 1 Woche vor Abgabgeschluß erst fragen gehen sollte...


----------



## tini (9. Jun 2006)

@grana:
mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Machst du überhaupt was selber?
oder hast du dir die textuelle Ausarbeitung auch per copy&paste zusammengeklaut?

insofern stimme ich thE_29 zu: Machs doch selber! Wenn man ein bissl Ahnung von Java hat, ist das auch schnell gemacht *g*
EDIT: und hör auf, hier rumzuschreien. deshalb wird dir auch keiner helfen.

@thE_29: 
bitte bitte nicht alle Studenten über einen Kamm scheren. ich bin auch Studentin, aber ich mach meinen Kram alleine. sitze grad an meiner DA. da hab ich wenigstens was, auf das ich hinterher stolz sein und sagen kann: Seht her! Das hab ich gemacht!


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ihr Studenten werdet das nie kapieren



 :shock: Hat sich bei uns etwa ein Wallraff eingeschlichen?  :shock:


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Jun 2006)

Och menno   

Jetzt dachte ich gerade, ich könnte ein neues Verb erfinden und
muß feststellen, daß da wieder einmal einer, sogar 35 Jahre, schneller war   

Ich wallraffe, du wallraffst, ...



			
				Zitat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist ja nun auch schon gut 35 Jahre her, dass Wallraff das Wallraffen erfand


----------



## SamHotte (9. Jun 2006)

Leider kommen heutzutage immer mehr Studies mit geklauten arbeiten durch, weil die Profs es nicht kapieren ... wenn er hätte lesen können, wüsste er, dass wir da nicht mitspielen


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Jun 2006)

Wenn die dann später im Beruf auch auf ihre _kreative_ Art erfolgreich
bleiben, laß sie doch. 

Schließlich ist nirgends vorgeschrieben, daß _immer_ der Weg das Ziel sein muß.


----------



## SamHotte (9. Jun 2006)

Meist fallen diese Konsorten im Beruf durch Nichtkönnen auf (woher hätten sie's auch lernen sollen) - und auf derartige Kollegen kann ich verzichten. Reicht schließlich, wenn ich Fehler mache


----------



## tini (9. Jun 2006)

Ich lebe nach der Devise: Man darf durchaus Fehler machen, aber nicht denselben Fehler zwei Mal. 
Denn nobody is perfect, wie man so schön sagt. Aber lernfähig sollte man schon sein. :wink:

EDIT: Das ist ja mal wieder ein schöner Thread zu spammen!  :bae:


----------



## SamHotte (9. Jun 2006)

tini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: Das ist ja mal wieder ein schöner Thread zu spammen!  :bae:


Deswegen mach ich ja mit


----------



## lin (9. Jun 2006)

Spammen? Also so moralapostel-Spam hab ich noch selten erhalten  :bae:



> Ich lebe nach der Devise: Man darf durchaus Fehler machen, aber nicht denselben Fehler zwei Mal.


----------

